# Water



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey again all! Stupid question time!

My shotgun got beyond drenched today. I got caught in the woods when a rain storm like I haven't seen in a while passed over us and it couldn't have gotten any wetter had I tossed it in a lake. Kept the barrel down for the most part so it wouldn't get too wet, but I am certain it did anyway when it first started.

I also kept shooting when the rain was starting and was only a light rain. But I ended up in a pretty flooded area and was wading through a small instant river with it. 

So, question is: I cleaned the shotgun pretty well, I have the sling off to dry, and the barrel is off the shotgun for now, too. Do I need to do anything else? It's my Benelli Super Nova with that Advantage Timber camo finish on it. Do I need to do anything for that finish? And is cleaning enough, or should I be doing something else? I only did a basic cleaning because I didn't have much time and right now I'm so tired I'm typing like I'm drunk. Do I need to sit with it again tomorrow night?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I would break it down, squirt Break-Free everywhere, wipe it down, leave it sit for a day or two, repeat the Break-Free/wipe-down, and reassemble it.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it too much, that thing is a hunting gun and made for waterfowl and the like. I've heard of people that have gotten it wet, it froze while waiting for ducks and then shot it and it functioned just fine. Not something I would do personally, but it can get wet, even soaked, just ensure that you dissaeemble it and dry it really well, I would personally detail strip it and ensure there is no water in there still i.e. the recoil spring in the stock, magazine tube and any other not normally cleaned area. The break free is a good idea. Make sure you store it with some type of dessiccant as well.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

It'll be OK as long as you dried it out and relubed. My duck guns all go swimming once or twice a year, a little rain won't hurt. Like was mentioned, break it down and just make sure there's no water hiding anywhere. Let it sit out a while if you're not sure, definately don't recase it wet. :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It seems to be ok. I scrapped a little rust off the inside but it wasn't much at all and very easy to remove. I didn't get too worried until I got home, the gun was functioning flawlessly in the rain, but then after 45 minutes in the car I got home and found puddles inside in strange places. But it seems to be ok. A little greasy, but ok. LOL!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I ocasionaly give all my guns a bath with soap and water. The wood if any is the most problematic if not dried reasonably soon. Most firearm finishes are designed to shed water anyway. Since it already got wet give it a good cleaning in the sink or dishwasher then dry it. wait a reasonable time for it to thouroughly dry so as not to trap water then lube it. Blow drying with compressed air or metal parts in a low temp oven can speed the process.

Throw them in with the dishes it won't hurt.

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, this one won't fit in the dishwasher even when taken down. LOL! 

It seems to be ok. I noticed today one of the screws on the pump is a complete goner. But there is no bubbling under the camo finish or anything, so I assume it isn't rusting under it, or I hope not anyway. That actually reminded me that I need to drop a line to Benelli. That screw has to go.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Get a can of Rusty Duck for next time. It will clean out water from any place inside the gun. I went thru 12 cans after the floods in Haywood county Sept 2004. 16 guns under water for 18 hours. All are fine after cleaning.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool! I need to get me some of that.

Just so everyone knows, I dropped Benelli a line about the rusted screws and they got back to me ASAP. I was told it is normally not a warranty issue, but they'd send me the screws for free anyway. So I is a happy chick!


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

I hunt in the rain all winter here and used WD-40 on my old JC Higgins shotgun to displace water then give it a good cleaning and lube .....ive only been doing that 35 years


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

I know it sounds stupid but I also keep a NON-lubricated condom over the open end of the barrel on my shotties when in the field, and a regular finger cot over my rifle barrels during deer season. I know they make the special covers for them to serve the same purpose but finger cots and condoms are a lot cheaper. It's also worth the look on the Wal-Mart clerks face when your buying a case of shells and 2 dozen condoms and they ask the question what are you going to do with these? Last one I told didn't you know if you don't use protection on these things they'll reproduce when you store them in the in the safe. The I.Q. challenged clerk didn't seem to realize it was a joke. 

Kind of like what we got my last boss for a Christmas present filled one of those giant stockings with different brands, colors, and yes they do come in sizes of condoms gave it to him in front of his "girlfriend" of the moment who he was cheating on with 3 other women. As he opened it my wife said about a weeks supply and she hoped that Tina liked the colored ones; girlfriends name was Theresa. I was quitting the next week anyhow.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Magicmanmb said:


> I know it sounds stupid but I also keep a NON-lubricated condom over the open end of the barrel on my shotties when in the field, and a regular finger cot over my rifle barrels during deer season. I know they make the special covers for them to serve the same purpose but finger cots and condoms are a lot cheaper. It's also worth the look on the Wal-Mart clerks face when your buying a case of shells and 2 dozen condoms and they ask the question what are you going to do with these? Last one I told didn't you know if you don't use protection on these things they'll reproduce when you store them in the in the safe. The I.Q. challenged clerk didn't seem to realize it was a joke.
> 
> Kind of like what we got my last boss for a Christmas present filled one of those giant stockings with different brands, colors, and yes they do come in sizes of condoms gave it to him in front of his "girlfriend" of the moment who he was cheating on with 3 other women. As he opened it my wife said about a weeks supply and she hoped that Tina liked the colored ones; girlfriends name was Theresa. I was quitting the next week anyhow.


I left a flavored condom as a tip for a waitress once. Hey, I was a college student and it was the last day of Spring break. LOL! They were gag gifts anyway.

But yeah, that makes sense. Of course now someone tomorrow will be told that their guns are going to reproduce in the safe. You've just opened a whole can of worms on some unsuspecting customer. LOL! Although there was that one guy who said he had two 1911s, wanted a third, couldn't afford it, and I said, "Put the two you have close to each other and maybe you'll eventually have little Kimbers!" "Yeah, they'll be .22s or something!"


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Magicmanmb said:


> I know it sounds stupid but I also keep a NON-lubricated condom over the open end of the barrel on my shotties when in the field, and a regular finger cot over my rifle barrels during deer season. I know they make the special covers for them to serve the same purpose but finger cots and condoms are a lot cheaper. It's also worth the look on the Wal-Mart clerks face when your buying a case of shells and 2 dozen condoms and they ask the question what are you going to do with these? Last one I told didn't you know if you don't use protection on these things they'll reproduce when you store them in the in the safe. The I.Q. challenged clerk didn't seem to realize it was a joke.
> 
> Kind of like what we got my last boss for a Christmas present filled one of those giant stockings with different brands, colors, and yes they do come in sizes of condoms gave it to him in front of his "girlfriend" of the moment who he was cheating on with 3 other women. As he opened it my wife said about a weeks supply and she hoped that Tina liked the colored ones; girlfriends name was Theresa. I was quitting the next week anyhow.


It's like primers they have special ones for magnums too. j/k


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

No biggie. Clean and oil it. We used to take our M-14's and strip em in the showers (basics) to clean them. But that was 45 yrs. ago.


----------

